# 2016 Rogue question **haven't purchased yet**



## nuckledrager (Mar 2, 2016)

Good Evening, 
My wife and I looked at a half dozen SUVs today and we're 99% sure we're going to make an offer on a Rogue. (SV AWD) We test drove in the Sacramento area where there aren't hills. We live in the Sierra Foothills/Placerville area and I wanted to know how your Rogue performs while climbing hills and on mtn roads. 
Thanks.


----------



## Landsharkk (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello.

My Wife and I just bought our 2016 Rogue SV just under 2 weeks ago. We live in western washington, plenty of hills/mountain driving around here.

Previous car was a 2004 WRX Wagon from Subaru, so we are use to cars that have good power and plenty of torque. 

Anyway, while we haven't driven it a whole lot, you should know that the Nissan Rogue is designed for fuel economy and will try to achieve that most of the time. However, surprisingly it feels like it has a lot of torque when you ask for it. 

As you probably know it has the 3 driving modes, normal, eco, and sport. I know that eco mode will change not only the rpm's that the CVT shifts at, but also changes the amount of gas given based on throttle position (gas pedal). So, when using eco mode and pushing the pedal down, you are giving less gess than you would at the same pedal point when in normal or sport mode. Make sense?

My point is that when you do go up hills or mountain roads you're better off being in normal or sport mode, otherwise it may feel like you are having to push the gas pedal down too far, when in reality it's just the ratio of gas pedal movement that is reduced when in eco mode.

I wish I had a few more driving experiences in the rogue going up hills to give you a better opinion, but from what I have driven it feels like a more powerful engine than what it actually is and this is likely due to a pretty decent CVT setup. I've had no problem going up hills that I have tried and to be perfectly honest, the Nissan Rogue surprised me at how much power it does have (as far as how it feels when driving), considering it's 50hp/tq less than our 2004 subaru wrx wagon.

This is our first CVT and first automatic we've ever owned, so it does take some getting use to for us to maintain a specific speed on the freeway and hilly roads unless using cruise control, but it's likely just something we'll get better at the more we drive it.

Anyway, we test drove a 2016 Subaru Forester and a 2016 Mitsubishi Outlander. The forester was our favorite, but we chose the rogue for the 3rd row option. We did not like the Outlander, driving felt bland and the vehicle itself felt much bigger than it was, which was negative for us. But, comparing the nissan rogue to the outlander, the rogue just 'felt right' when sitting in the driver's seat. It's a nice interior, quite a lot of features for the price, and the driving experience was good considering it's a bigger, softer, and more 'electronic' ride than what we are use to.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Took our 2015 Rogue, same engine and transmission as 2016 model, up to Northern Arizona which has many hills going from 1,000 ft above sea level to over 5,000 ft. No problem navigating the hills, with plenty of power.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Our 2016 has plenty of power. Nice feel, comfortable, roomy and nice ride. Fuel economy is not as advertised though. You can check fuelly.com and see what owners are getting. Love the vehicle and ride, hope fuel economy gets better as mileage increases. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*No concerns*

We have had our 2014 SL RWD for 18 months. Our area is not hilly, but there are some pretty good inclines on our normal drives. In addtion, we have driven in the Great Smokey Mountains on the real mountain roads.
Rogue had no problems with acceleration, speeds, climbing hills, etc. There is some minor noise from engine/CVT, but what your would expect. Our previous RAV4 made a lot of noise going up any kind of incline at all. In fact, the Rogue makes less noise going up inclines, hills, etc. than my M-B


----------

